# Marketing jobs in Perth?



## emilyrachelbee (May 24, 2016)

Hi guys!

I'm new here - this is my first post. 

I'm an Aussie citizen, born in Perth, but have lived in England all my life. My husband and I have decided to migrate to Perth next April, and I wondered if anyone has any experience or advice they could give me about finding a job in Marketing? 

I'm a Marketing Manager, with around 8-9 years marketing experience, and a very English CV. I guess my main worry is the uncertainty of coming out there with no job - can anyone help put my mind at rest?

Any help or advice you can offer would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Are you aware that WA is having a fairly severe economic downturn at the moment?


----------



## emilyrachelbee (May 24, 2016)

Yes, I am. I've been researching it fairly heavily. We're moving there predominantly for the lifestyle and the weather - as far as we're concerned everything else is negotiable. To be honest, England at the moment is pretty horrendous, and if we vote leave in a few weeks time it's only going to get worse. The far right is on the rise in Europe, and there's a general feeling of instability here that makes me feel pretty uncomfortable. I've been living in an economic downturn in Britain for years, I'd rather live in an economic downturn by the sea with sunshine.


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Ok, but let me put it like this.

We left Perth in March after 8 years. The last 18 months we, like many, had been only getting tiny bits of work - not enough to even pay the bills. Everyone we know there now is out of work. I am a professional with many years experience and I was applying for even shelf stacking jobs. One I applied to was my local Coles supermarket. They had over 300 applicants in 1 day for a minimum wage job. In that 18 months, I never had an interview for a permanent job despite spending every day applying for jobs.

So, we decided to start looking at jobs in the UK. Within 1 week I had 3 interviews and 2 offers.

Of course you can claim Centrelink. The problem with that though is that the total we were entitled to as a couple with no children was 420 a week. That includes housing benefit. That is though less than the weekly average rent.

There are people leaving WA in droves. The day I flew out, the queue at check in was almost entirely families leaving.

The caravan parks are now full to the brim of families living in tents that have lost their homes - we had two big parks near where we lived and both were stuffed full of families that were homeless. On the plus side for you, there are now plenty of places to chose from to live in. There are 20,000 empty houses in Perth now.

As for the politics. Australia is a joke. It goes through prime ministers like a revolving door. 

So yes, you might get sunshine (though not at this time of year). But, will you have a roof over your head and food on the table


----------



## emilyrachelbee (May 24, 2016)

Well we aren't necessarily wedded to Perth. We will be coming to Aus with a lot of savings and no ties, so if Perth doesn't work out, we can try our luck elsewhere.

I do appreciate your advice, it's interesting to hear, as I've been looking into this for a while and you're the first person who's given such a bleak picture. 

Of course any move to the other side of the world is a risk. The potential difficulties are numerous. But we are light on our feet and open to opportunities, so I'm willing to give it a go.

It's not like I'm labouring under the impression that Australia is the answer to all our problems - no country is perfect. But I'm willing to give it a shot.

Can I ask, are you in England now?


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes, we are in England. We are in Windsor, Berkshire.

I worked in mining in Australia and now manage a quarry here. What I earn now is about the same as I would earn in Oz if I was working away in the mines doing 84 hours a week - that is a standard mine contract - and away from home a lot. Now, I am home every night by 5pm.

Don't get me wrong, WA is a lovely place. But, it is currently having a major economic problem. Part caused by the state government that believed the mining boom would go on for ever and so spent like a drunk teenager. Now, they are broke. Just before we left in March, they had just announced they would have to make 1 in 12 doctors and nurses redundant as they couldn't pay for them.

Some of the other states are also being impacted but not all. NSW and Victoria are doing very well. Tasmania has improved, though still high unemployment and sadly SA is starting to look like Spain! It is also facing all of the car manufacturers, which are major employers in the state about to close.

My advice would be to seriously look at going straight to either NSW or Vic. As moving to WA and then having to move interstate is very expensive - we were originally in NSW and the cost of moving from Sydney to Perth was actually the same as UK to Sydney! Though even in NSW, you need to budget to have no income for at least 3 months - so make sure you have enough for bills, rent, food and all the things that a new migrant has to fork out for such as buying a car and mobile phones and things. You leach cash in the first couple of months.

One last thing. When you mention lifestyle, do make sure you research this well. Australians for example work the longest hours in the developed world and annual leave is usually a lot less then the UK - never heard of anyone getting more than 20 days a year. Yes the sun shines more, though that is actually the one thing I hated - the heat. Great the first year as it feels like a holiday. But, it then starts to grind and I ended up dreading summer


----------



## emilyrachelbee (May 24, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. 

I'll talk it over with my husband and see what he says.


----------

